# LA ROSSA DI FERRO: Ilda Boccassini



## Mari' (11 Gennaio 2008)

Se fossi un uomo me ne innamorerei, per il carattere, per la sua forza, per il suo coraggio ... e poi, e' anche una bella Donna:

http://www.repubblica.it/2008/01/sezioni/cronaca/bocassini/bocassini/bocassini.html


----------



## Iago (11 Gennaio 2008)

*????*



Mari' ha detto:


> Se fossi un uomo me ne innamorerei, per il carattere, per la sua forza, per il suo coraggio ... e poi, e' anche una bella Donna:
> 
> http://www.repubblica.it/2008/01/sezioni/cronaca/bocassini/bocassini/bocassini.html




...sento odore di "giustizia"!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




































...poi, anche tu sei rossa di capelli, no?


----------



## Mari' (11 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...sento odore di "giustizia"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Purtroppo esiste solo la legge ... la giustizia, latita


----------



## Iago (11 Gennaio 2008)

*???*



Mari' ha detto:


> Purtroppo esiste solo la legge ... la giustizia, latita



...si...ma mi sà di riflesso condizionato...


----------



## Mari' (11 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...si...ma mi sà di riflesso condizionato...



Tu penzi zempre a male ... zei peggio di me.

A me solo la coscienza mi condiziona, A ME ... io mi espongo, e non mi pento ... mentre c'e' troppa gente che pensa solo al proprio didietro


----------



## Old sfigatta (11 Gennaio 2008)

*Iago....*

minkia che  pettinata...........


----------



## Iago (11 Gennaio 2008)

*....*



sfigatta ha detto:


> minkia che  pettinata...........



buongiorno sfigattina, devo uscire per forza, tu che mi hai capito, potresti continuarle tu ste discussioni, grazie


----------



## Old sfigatta (11 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> buongiorno sfigattina, devo uscire per forza, tu che mi hai capito, *potresti continuarle tu ste discussioni*, grazie
















 non ci penzo minimamente.....
io non ho capito niente  

	
	
		
		
	


	




non vedo  

	
	
		
		
	


	












non sento  

	
	
		
		
	


	








e soprattutto non parlo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





*tié!*

*ps  e poi Marì ha sempre ragione... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Mari' (11 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> non ci penzo minimamente.....
> io non ho capito niente
> 
> 
> ...



Sempre  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , che dici  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...


----------



## Old sfigatta (11 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sempre
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















 modestamente io non sbaglio mai!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (11 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Se fossi un uomo me ne innamorerei, per il carattere, per la sua forza, per il suo coraggio ... e poi, e' anche una bella Donna:
> 
> http://www.repubblica.it/2008/01/sezioni/cronaca/bocassini/bocassini/bocassini.html


io la ADORO
ILDA LA ROSSA....VOGLIAMO ILDA LA ROSSA ILDA LA ROSSA EVVIVA ILDA LA ROSSA

GRANDE FEMMINA CON UN PAIO DI PALLE CHE MOLTI SE LE SOGNANO...............


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Gennaio 2008)

Marì, non a tutti gli uomini piacciono donne così toste...
Non è facile avere a che fare con donne così.... per qualcuno...


----------



## Mari' (12 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Marì, non a tutti gli uomini piacciono donne così toste...
> Non è facile avere a che fare con donne così.... per qualcuno...


Hai ragione Giusy, ci vogliono palati speciali


----------

